# Dr. Debbie Delaney and Kirk Webster in Maine October 19, 2013



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The Maine State Beekeepers Annual Meeting and Conference will be held on October 19, 2013 in Portland Maine

Dr. Debbie Delaney, Kirk Webster, and Tony Jadczak will be our speakers. 

This will be a fantastic meeting, so save the date and plan to come up to Maine in October!

http://mainebeekeepers.org/annual-meeting/


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

I look forward to it. Hopefully, it doesn't end up falling on the same weekend as a work meeting this year. I've been unable to attend the past couple of years because of that pesky thing called work.


----------

